# Incra Mast R Lift II and Bosch MRC23EVS router....



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Incra M-R lift II can be paired with a Bosch MRC23EVSK?? The Incra site has only the Bosch 1617EVS,1618 routers as being used with it....

Thanx Much in advance for the help.....


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^never-mind-fail^^^

Just popped the motor out and realized no on off switch available as the bases are attached by a bus connection. Can't be used.......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, the fixed base has a built in lift. No reason to pay extra money to do the same job.


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike thanx....

I like Bosch tools. I have a their sliding compound miter saw, contractor portable table saw and a few other products. I bought the Bosch router a couple weeks ago. Being able to make a bit dept adjustment above a RT was one of the reasons I bought it. I was going to pair it up with a MLCS precision router table which I had ordered. The back-order date kept getting pushed back (now March 13 last time I checked. had ordered end of Jan. so I cancelled). The more time that passed by the more I started thinking I wanted an Incra set-up (especially after looking at the members tables pics). The Incra mag plate chart said to be able to make above the table adjustments the plate would need to be drilled for access. That's when I thought about just getting the mast r lift ii and just using the Bosch motor.....

Now the fun part. (laughing at myself as I type this) Still trying to understand how I didn't realize right away no switch means router no work. I was concerned the bus connection was going to be the problem. I saw the power cord attached to the motor and was thinking ya just plug it in it will work. To make things worse I had popped the motor out a few times putting it in the 2 bases. So even though I haven't used the router a lot. I still used it and knew where the on/off power switch was positioned. But it never sunk in until I made the thread then popped the motor out one last time and realized yes you are a dumb dumb sometimes....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, the 23 router has features that set it apart from most others besides the external power bus. You may not of noticed but the power cord swivels, very useful for routing circles or ovals. The full 3" plunge depth is the most in any router I am aware of. The always on LED work lights let you see your task better than other brands where the lights do not come on until you start the router. Add the RA1177AT dust collection kit to capture most of the dust and keep your lungs healthy. The VAC005 5 meter long hose plugs into any standard 2-1/4" vacuum port.(Most shop vacs)


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike, I did not realize the power cord actually swivels. Thanks much for telling me that. At 1st I thought there might have been something wrong with the cord that it moved around so freely. Now I know its actually supposed to be like that. I really like the LED....

UPS delivered the dust collection kit today. I have a Fine turbo vac II. Have not taken the dust kit out of its plastic wrap yet. But it looks like a perfect fit with the Fine vac hose.....


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Seems clear that Bosch has its game-face on - their new and recently upgraded products are a step ahead of everyone other than Festool - and giving them tough competition. I have several Bosch tools, along with the older, professionally-built Porter Cable; recently, my new additions are all Bosch.


----------



## rmfiss (Apr 17, 2020)

I have the same router and asked Jessem (who i believe make the Incra lift) and was told it will not work because the router motor gets its power from the base.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m not familiar with this series of items but Bosch’s RA1181 table has a dual plug/single switch for activating both a router and vacuum/dust collector. I’m using one with a slightly modified Jessem’s Rout-R-Lift II and a 1617EV motor. Excellent setup...for what it’s worth.


----------

